# Fahrradmitnahme im ICE môglich  mit fahrradtransporttasche?



## xc90 (10. März 2010)

Hallo Im aprill werde ich mit einem Freund und dem fahrrad nach Freiburg fahren,da im ICE die fahrradmitnahme nicht gestatted wird haben wir beide uns fahrradtransporttaschen bestellt, heute sind die angekommen, natürlich sind die Dinger zimlich groß und langsam Kriege ich bedenken, das uns der schafner mit den Großen fahrradtaschen rauswirft, hat jemand von euch schon mit der fahrradmitnahme im ICE gemacht?


----------



## Brook (10. März 2010)

Extrem gute Frage - reicht es theoretisch die Laufräder zu demontieren und alles einzeln z. B. in einem beruhigten Bereich zwischen den Zugabteilen unter zu bringen oder muss eine Radkoffer / eine Radtasche verwendet werden? Wie schwer darf diese Tasche sein / wie groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (10. März 2010)

Ich hab zwar noch kein Rad im ICE dabeigehabt, bin aber schon mit 90Liter Trekkingrucksack und einem Bootsanhänger (Eckla Beach Rolly) nach Zeebrugge in Belgien gefahren . Der Bootswagen hat nicht mehr durch die Gänge gepasst , abladen wollte ich nicht, also blieb er im Eingangsbereich. Da hat sich niemand beschwert.

Mein Kriterium war, dass ich das Ganze (also das Wägelchen mit 50kg Geraffel) noch hochheben kann, wenn ich den Rucksack aufhab . Das hat prima geklappt (und ich bin kein Boddybuilder oder so, nur Rettungssani und Student).

Ich würds einfach versuchen oder nen IC/EC suchen, der die Strecke fährt, da geht das mit der Fahrradmitnahme, kost halt.

Bild klappt bei mir grade nicht, mach in mein Galeriedingens.


----------



## Beorn (10. März 2010)

Habs mit den Bildern doch noch hingekriegt.


----------



## wogru (11. März 2010)

Ich war vor zwei Jahren mit mit einer Beaknnten mit dem MTB in Dubai, d.h. erst mit dem ICE von Köln nach Frankfurt und dann weiter mit dem Flieger. Bikes jeweils in einem Radkoffer von Radon, also auch recht sperriges Gepäck. Mitnahme im ICE hat sich keiner dran gestört, im Großraumabteil ist vor Kopf eigentlich genug Platz um größeres Gepäck abzustellen, mit an den Platz nehmen könnte zu Problemen führen.
Also bei uns hat sich niemand beschwert oder ein Extra-Zuschlag wegen dem Fahrrad im Koffer verlangt.


----------



## xc90 (11. März 2010)

Schonmal danke für eure antworten, bin erstmal beruhigt


----------



## µ_d (11. März 2010)

ich bin vor 5 jahren mit meinem mtb ice gefahren, habe nur das vorderrad abgebaut, mit kabelbinden an den rahmen gezurrt und das ganze mit ner plane eigewickelt. dazu dann noch nen 90l treckingrucksack. soweit ich weiß ist die regel: "so viel wie man selber tragen kann".


----------



## blacy (11. März 2010)

Du kannst das Rad auch mit der bahn an die Radstation mobile in freiburg schicken lassen. Kostet aber so um die 25 euros...


----------



## TiffyI (11. März 2010)

Also ich bin auch schon mit nem verpackten Rad im ICE gefahren und hatte es mit im Abteil von München nach Mainz. 
Solange es in ner Fahrradtasche verpackt ist, gilt es wohl als Gepäckstück und war kein Problem.

Grüße, 
...dieTrailgämse


----------



## xc90 (12. März 2010)

Und keine Bemerkung vom Schaffner?


----------



## J.Hahn (12. März 2010)

Hier steht was dazu:
http://www.bahn.de/p/view/service/fahrrad/mitnahme/07rad_fahrradzuege.shtml

Zitat davon: 
"Demontierte und komplett verpackte handelsübliche Fahrräder sowie zusammengeklappte Fahrräder (letztere auch unverpackt) können als kostenloses Handgepäck mitgenommen werden, sofern diese unter bzw. über dem Sitz sicher verstaut werden können."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ginsterbusch1 (12. März 2010)

Also ich kann zu dem Thema nur sagen, ich bin im Januer diesem Jahres mit einem verpackten Fahrrad in ner Fahrradtasche mit dem ICE nach Hamburg gefahren und es hat keinen gestört, obwohl es einfach in dem Einstiegsbereich stand und eine Tür versperrt hat. Ich denke das es generell kein Problem gibt, solange es verpackt ist.

Grüße, Ben


----------



## xc90 (13. März 2010)

das klingt doch alles sehr nett, danke für eure erfahrungsberichte gibt es auch jemanden der mal negative erfahrungen mit dem rad im ice gemacht hat?


----------



## xc90 (8. Juni 2010)

So, nun ist es auch schon sehr lange her das ich aus meinem bike urlaub in freinburg wieder zuhause bin, mit den beiden fahrradtransporttaschen ,hat alles soweit geklappt
wir haben die beiden taschen einfach immer irgendwo im gang hingestellt wo sie am wenigsten stören, wobei leute mit kinderwagen schon ihre probleme hatten dort vorbei zu kommen, ärger vom schaffner hat es auch nicht gegeben wobei ich nur einmal höhrte wie sich die kaffetante der db über unsere taschen aufgeregt hat, zum glück saßen wir etwas weiter weg von unseren taschen.
auf der rückfahrt jedoch schaute mich ein schaffner zimlich blöd an und fragte mich was das den sei, daraufhin sagte er mir das diese monstertasche nicht mehr als handgepäck bzw. reisegepäck gelte, reisegepäck sind wohl nur taschen die sachen die man über bzw. unter den sitzen verstauen kann, und das ich glück habe das der zug relativ leer sei sonnst hätte er mich mit der tasche wieder auf den bahnsteig gestellt ( *********)
diesesmal hat es geklappt mit den rädern, wobei ich es nicht wieder so machen würde und schongarnicht am wochenende wenn die züge richtig voll sind, ichb glaube dan hat man keine chance, vileicht war es unser glück das wir in der woche gefahren sind.


----------



## Lorenz M. (12. Juni 2010)

also ich bin mal von hanover in einem überfüllten zug sammt fahrradtasche mitgefahren und der schaffner hat gar nicht gesagt


----------



## xc90 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube das ist Glückssache, je nachdem welche laune der Schaffner gerade hat.


----------



## Lorenz M. (12. Juni 2010)

kann gut sein, aber der hat schon n bisscgen gestresst ausgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (12. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe schon öfters mein Radl in einer Radltasche im ICE transportiert. Hatte nie Probleme bekommen, obwohl ich immer am Wochenende unterwegs war. Das Ganze kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die Laune des Zugbegleiters an.


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Juni 2010)

http://www.bahn-spass.de/2007/05/22/fahrradmitnahme-in-der-bahn-nicht-ganz-einfach/

ganz guter link

oder mit cnl ( city night line) fahren. dauert zwar länger, dafür ( ich bins in umgekehrte richtung gefahren) kein umsteigen und kein tag "verlust"
einfach rein und schlafen. rad kommt in den gepäckwagen ( nach vorheriger reservierung). kostet in etwa gleich wie ice
wers comfortabler will kann auch ein bett buchen

alles andere oben schon  geschriebene kann funktionieren, ist aber "launenabhängig"


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. Juni 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> alles andere oben schon  geschriebene kann funktionieren, ist aber "launenabhÃ¤ngig"



Nein. Es gibt latÃ¼rnich genaue Regelungen fÃ¼r alles bei der Bahn. Man muss sich an die jeweils aktuellen 'BefÃ¶rderungsbedingungen' halten. Es ist ratsam diese dabeizuhaben, um ggf. einem Zugbegleiter beweisen zu kÃ¶nnen, was da drin steht - z.B. zu 'Traglasten' (aka verpackte FahrrÃ¤der).

http://www.bahn.de/p/view/mdb/bahni...B77578-gesamtdatei_fassung_13_06_10_14_06.pdf

Zitat daraus:
7.1
Mitnahme von HandgepÃ¤ck, Traglasten und Tieren
Traglast
Neben HandgepÃ¤ck darf der Reisende ein StÃ¼ck Traglast mit sich fÃ¼hren. Traglasten sind GegenstÃ¤nde, die â ohne HandgepÃ¤ck zu sein â von einer Person getragen werden kÃ¶nnen. GegenstÃ¤nde, die andere Reisende behindern, belÃ¤stigen oder SchÃ¤den verursachen kÃ¶nnen, dÃ¼rfen nicht mitgenommen werden. Die Beaufsichtigung obliegt dem Reisenden. Im Ãbrigen kann der Reisende GepÃ¤ck als ReisegepÃ¤ck gemÃ¤Ã den hierfÃ¼r geltenden Bestimmungen aufgeben.
7.2
BefÃ¶rderungsausschluss
7.2.1 Von der Mitnahme als HandgepÃ¤ck oder Traglast sind GegenstÃ¤nde und Stoffe ausgeschlossen, die geeignet sind, Mitreisende zu stÃ¶ren oder zu verletzen oder den Wagen zu beschÃ¤digen. Ausgeschlossen sind insbesondere gefÃ¤hrliche Stoffe und GegenstÃ¤nde, Schusswaffen, explosive und entzÃ¼ndbare [...]
/Zitat Ende/

Der Absatz 8 in eben diesen BefÃ¶rderungsbedingungen
" 8.1 [...] In ZÃ¼gen der Produktklasse ICE ist die Mitnahme von FahrrÃ¤dern ausgeschlossen."
bezieht sich auf unverpackte FahrrÃ¤der.


Ãhnliches gilt auch fÃ¼r die Schweiz oder den franzÃ¶sichen TGV - allerdings mit subtilen Abweichungen: So darf ein solches Paket im TGV nicht grÃ¶sser sein als 90x120 cm, in der Schweiz muss es als 'HandgepÃ¤ck' in eine besondere Tragetasche

http://mct.sbb.ch/mct/reisemarkt/services/fuer-alle/velo/velotragetasche.htm

Zitat:
Das Velo als HandgepÃ¤ck transportieren.
In eine Tragetasche verpackt kÃ¶nnen Sie Ihr Velo kostenlos als HandgepÃ¤ck im Zug mitfÃ¼hren. Verwenden Sie dafÃ¼r eine spezielle Tragetasche als TransporthÃ¼lle wie beispielsweise den TranZBag.
/Zitat Ende/

In allen Schweizer NachtzÃ¼gen dÃ¼rfen Velotaschen allerdings _nicht_ mitgenommen werden, mit Ausnahme allerdings von City-Night-Line-Verbindungen, nach vorheriger Anfrage und Erteilung einer Ausnahmeerlaubnis. Auf der o.a. angegebenen Seite der SBB werden noch mehr lustige Ausnahmen aufgezÃ¤hlt.

Mit dem Flugzeug hat man's vergleichsweise einfach...


----------

